# Info on Liberty 28



## bluerider33 (Dec 13, 2005)

Hello fellow sailors,

I'm looking to buy another sailboat and have my eye on a Liberty 28. Unfortunately there's zero information on the internet. I called Liberty Yachts (who now build powerboats) and they said they have no written information about these sailboats - bummer!. The little info available is here: LIBERTY 28 - SAILBOAT PORTAL (specs. English)

I'd appreciate any other info on this boat: hull construction, # of hulls built, sailing characteristics, etc.

Thanks all.


----------



## Toucanook (Jan 15, 2011)

*Liberty 28*

Hi!
I've been living aboard my Liberty 28 for 32 years, and cruised some 25,000 miles with her. In my estimation, this boat is one of the best small cruisers ever built. I have hull #6 of the 30 (I think) built. The guy that had #4 had been across the Atlantic and back something like 10 times before selling her in Istanbul. During his ownership, he got into a force 12 storm in the Bay of Biscay and suffered no damage other than breaking his vane gear. I've had mine as far as Grenada. These were semi custom boats, and as such were tailored to the needs of the owners. Several layouts were produced. I've seen ballast from 4800lbs to the 5500lbs in mine. They have a very comfortable motion in a seaway and are quite speedy for the size and type. The designer has told me these top out at 8.4 knots. Mine does better. Personally, I don't think you could do better.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Toucanook.... Welcome to Sailnet.

Just a gentle reminder to check the dates on the threads as you browse the archives.. the post you've responded to is quite old (2009) and the poster has not been active on this site since June 2009.

That said, your feedback will be valuable to anyone else looking today! 32 years!! All I can say is Wow!


----------



## Toucanook (Jan 15, 2011)

I saw the date, but thought it might be useful for anyone who is looking for a great little bluewater cruiser. That is, if they can find one of these, since they are rare. So far as the 32 years go, I have found that if you are cut out for living aboard, there is nothing, absolutely nothing so satisfactory. At this point I'd say I am. Conversely, if you're not cut out for it, regardless of the most noble intentions, you will be off the boat within a year or so. The Greeks were right - "Know Thyself".

8.4 knots is speedy for any 28 footer, much less less a heavy double ended cruiser. I built Toucan from a hull and deck. So, in her case, I filled and faired the prop aperture in the sternpost and rudder and use an outboard. She has a minimum number of through hulls below the waterline. In doing so, it cut so much drag that she will outdo her sisters by over 23% at 10.4 knots. I've seen her do this for hundreds of miles at a time when the wind is over 15 knots and the point of sail is a tight reach or less. I've had so much fun embarrassing much bigger boats over the years it isn't even funny. A clean bottom can pay huge dividends. Aside from the speed advantage, a 28 footer with no inboard has as much interior volume as a 32 footer with an inboard. Where the engine was supposed to be there is 40 gallons of water and a 4 man life raft. In the bow, where the water tanks were supposed to be, there's 200 ft of 3/8" chain. It all balances out.

As an aside... this October, I plan to leave from Titusville, FL and sail down the coast to mess about in the Keys some. From there, sail up the coast to see some friends in Tampa Bay, then perhaps stop by New Orleans for a few days before heading over to Corpus Christi, TX. There, Toucan will get trucked over to San Diego. I expect to spend some time checking out the Channel Islands National Park, then spend a month provisioning for a passage down to the Marquesas Islands. Where I go from there is open, but crossing an ocean is the last major item on my bucket list, so from there I expect to blow downwind to Tahiti, Bora Bora, the Cook Islands, etc., and eventually end up in Australia before starting back. Assuming I come back. I suspect I will elect to take the prevailing westerlies back east, turn left to catch the Austral Islands and French Polynesia again, then up to Hawaii, thence around the NE Pacific high to Puget Sound. While I am okay with doing this single handed it would be nice to have someone along, as it makes such a voyage a lot more fun. So if you know someone who would be interested in being gone for a few years, point them my way if you would. While I would prefer a woman, anyone will do if of appropriate adventurous spirit and sterling character. Nobody around here seems interested. Wusses....


----------



## Anatevka (Jul 10, 2011)

*Liberty 28 rudder*

I just bought a Liberty 28 cutter.. I would love to know what is the core of the rudder. Foam or plywood?.. anyone know?


----------



## Toucanook (Jan 15, 2011)

*Rudder*

Congratulations on purchasing what I consider to be one of the finest small blue water cruisers ever built, and one of only thirty. It is neither foam nor plywood. Mine (#6) has an interior of what is apparently resin and microballoons. I've had my L28 since 1978 and wouldn't trade her for any other boat. Seakindly, nice motion, fairly weatherly and speedy. Pretty much across the board, the 28's will do 8.4 knots. Since I left out the inboard and filled and faired the prop aperture, she does 10.4 knots. No kidding.


----------



## Anatevka (Jul 10, 2011)

*Thank you*

I am the happiest person in the world with my new boat..Just got her in May. Thanks for the response about the rudder.. I was hoping it wasn't plywood.. good news!


----------



## Toucanook (Jan 15, 2011)

If you aren't happy with that boat, you won't be happy with any boat  In the autumn, I'm taking off on mine for a two to four year cruise from Florida, through the Panama Canal and around the far end of Australia before I head east again. I figure I'd better get this done before I'm too old to do it.


----------



## Anatevka (Jul 10, 2011)

Sounds like a great adventure. Do you have a monitor? I was looking at other Liberty's and how they mounted the monitor on the boomkin, but moved the back stay. I will be sailing the San Francisco bay for a few years.. then hopefully take a left out the Gate.


----------



## Toucanook (Jan 15, 2011)

Yup, I have a Monitor. I wouldn't trade it for anything either. So far. 7,000 miles with zero problems and steers a better course than I can myself. Tradition has it that cruisers name their vanes. I call mine "Armstrong"


----------



## Anatevka (Jul 10, 2011)

How are your travels going?. Have you made it through the canal?.. Just checking in on another Liberty 28. I was wondering if you posted photos or a blog about your adventures.. I would be interested in seeing photos of the boat.. interior and topsides.. I am getting my boat ready to cruise.. and I am always looking for fresh ideas.

Thanks.. and fair winds..


----------



## Toucanook (Jan 15, 2011)

I haven't left yet. Right now the refit is winding down and I expect to get out of here in the next couple of months. 

The French have modified the stay time fro 87 days to 18 months. Since Polynesia doesn't generally get cyclones, all I have to worry about is hurricane season in the Caribbean, and otherwise it doesn't really matter, since the remaining trip can be reset by staying French Polynesia longer. Rough duty. 

The boat's interior still looks like a bomb hit it. When the tide of tools and material subsides, I'll do some pictures, which will appear on Somedayi.com, and supposedly on facebook.

The 28's, all 30 of them, were semi custom boats. When people went to Joe (Fennel) to look at his boats, he asked them what they planned to do with the boat, and adjusted ballast accordingly. Thus, ballast in these boats ranges from 4500 to 5500lbs. You may wish to find what ballast you have. If you plan to cruise the world and have 4500, I would add the additional half ton. You get a stiffer boat.


----------



## Toucanook (Jan 15, 2011)

Is Sam (Boyle, I think) still running the place?


----------



## Anatevka (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. I have 4500lbs for ballast.. Hull#2. I might have to think about joining facebook in the future in order to see some photos.. either way.. it would be nice to read/hear about the retrofit. 

I do not know Sam.. or which place you are referring to.. but thanks for your input.. always appreciated!


----------



## Toucanook (Jan 15, 2011)

Mine is #6. #4 went across the Atlantic and back 10 times that I know of. Does your 28 have a bumpkin? The early ones did, If I recall, and later went to a split backstay instead. He also moved the mast forward in later boats for better balance about the time I bought my hull and deck, as soon afterward he told me to move the step as far forward on the mast step timber as I could get it.

Sam Boyle was the idiot who ran JSI into the ground as well as Sailnet.


----------



## Anatevka (Jul 10, 2011)

Mine has the bumpkin.. no split stay.. i have been looking at the rig.. thinking .. how can i mount an Aries wind vane on the back with the bumpkin. and back stay.. 

I noticed the design was changed a bit on the later hulls.. some significantly in the interiors.. anyway.. I will work with what I have.. cause I love this boat!


----------



## Toucanook (Jan 15, 2011)

If you dropped the bumpkin and did a split backstay, adding an Aires would be no problem. I use a Monitor on mine.


----------



## paulopinto (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi,

I know this thread is old but I am looking to find information on the Liberty 28 cutter. My wife and I are in the market for a strong and capable little cruiser and this model cape up. 
We will be taking a look at one soon. Are there any weak areas or particular issues you can point out from your experience? 

Any info is appreciated.

Thanks,
Paulo


----------



## Toucanook (Jan 15, 2011)

I consider the L28 to be one of the finest small cruisers there is. Too bad only 30 were built. The only problem I've had over 35 years with this boat is some delamination on the top of the port seat and onto the bridge deck a bit. It seems to make utterly no difference, but bugs the designer/builder to no end  I've had this boat in 15-18ft seas, and have complete confidence in her. She's also speedy. Most of the stock boats do 8.4 kts across the board. Throw away the inboard and do an outboard, fair out the prop cavity, and they do... well... more.


----------



## drakes (Mar 31, 2017)

hopefully toucan still on board
i am looking at a Liberty 28 and am very appreciative of info. 

Toucan when you removed inboard, did you build a well or did you just hang the outboard off one side ?

remote controls or do you just reach over the side and use a tiller handle ?

size hp ?

thanks so much


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

drakes said:


> hopefully toucan still on board
> i am looking at a Liberty 28 and am very appreciative of info.....


Yeah.
Good stuff.
There is a 28 listed for sale in Florida at $10k.
Says the owner passed away.

I 'almost' looked at a Liberty 30 something (36, 38?) a couple of years ago in the Houston area, but it had not been kept up. 
Heavily built..interesting boats.

Nice to learn about the 28.


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

http://www.sailboatlistings.com/sailimg/m/57066/main.jpg

Very Interesting Boat. I wouldn't remove the inboard on any Boat, utility and balance would be adversely affected IMO.


----------



## commander500 (Sep 20, 2020)

Anyone out there that might have info on the Liberty 28? Just got one I was after for years. 1 month into refit. Many questions for anyone who might have owned one. Any information will be good information.


----------

